# Location of Shut Off Valve In Condo



## eperc002 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi,

I'm disconnecting all the kitchen appliances, and when I went to turn off the shut off valve under the sink I found out that its pretty stuck.

I know sometimes when we do work in condo they are require to turn off all the water supply for all the apartment in that stack.

I think some condo usually have a main water shut off valve by the water heater, but im not sure... see attach picture. Please let me know how I can know if thats one of the main water shut off or how I can get the main water valve under the kitchen sink unstuck.

Thanks


----------



## eperc002 (Aug 29, 2017)

Better picture


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Hire a plumber and have the mods put this thread in the wall of shame.

I know this is not your work but damn, that is some of the crappiest work I have seen in such a small place.

Andy.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Besides the fact you say you're a GC and should have access to a plumber, doesn't the condo have a maintenance crew that may know? Why would the valve at the water heater shut off all water? Did you actually try using pliers to shut off the valve?

Have you ever shut off water before? Gee I think if I shutoff a valve and the water stills runs that would be my first clue that's not the shutoff.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

I like the easy access to the electric panel? OPPS the hot water tank is in the way! I would look for a main valve/meter in the unit before I typed this question, lots less time!


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

My guess is the valve in the wall. 
Looks like a slum lord's wet dream, pun intended.


----------



## GAN57 (Sep 12, 2017)

Also a nasty safety violation. The Temp & Press. relief is reduced. Let alone direct connection with copper.

Call a licensed plumber.


----------

